# Anyone want to share their South Cache Late Elk Sucess



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I would love to hear about your late rifle success on the South Cache Elk hunt. Pics even better.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't have pics but a guy at work shot a 250ish 6 point last year. Said he hunted hard and saw bigger but couldn't get a shot opportunity.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe Nambaster will chime in. He had this tag a couple years back and shot a nice bull near his cabin if I recall correctly. The hunt can definitely be impacted by weather, but I think you could score a good bull by hunting hard.

I had a cow tag that opened a couple weeks after his hunt and it seemed like all I could find were bulls during the hunt. Seriously, I saw these guys everywhere:







[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

waspocrew said:


> Maybe Nambaster will chime in. He had this tag a couple years back and shot a nice bull near his cabin if I recall correctly. The hunt can definitely be impacted by weather, but I think you could score a good bull by hunting hard.
> 
> I had a cow tag that opened a couple weeks after his hunt and it seemed like all I could find were bulls during the hunt. Seriously, I saw these guys everywhere:
> 
> ...


How cool, thank you for the pics!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here are a few videos from last year. 
I guessing this bull at about 350" 




This bull is definitely what I would call a non-typical but he also has a good trophy factor to his right side. If he was symmetrical he probably would have been shot. I definitely would shoot him.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Sweet pics! I guess I am getting excited hope we draw.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

How many points do you have? Looks like it should be a fun hunt.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Raptorman said:


> How many points do you have? Looks like it should be a fun hunt.


Dad an I both have 9 going in.
Thanks


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If you draw, let me know. I can point you in a few directions. We have ran into a "few" elk in the late season. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

hunting777 said:


> If you draw, let me know. I can point you in a few directions. We have ran into a "few" elk in the late season. :mrgreen:


Thank you!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Had a buddy get a cow there last year. Said he saw a bunch of bulls too.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Hopefully I can add to this this year. I feel fortunate to have drawn. I am 14 hours from the area, hope to be able to make a scouting trip before November. I am starting to get excited! 
I will be bringing Laverne and Shirley on the hunt.
264 Win Mag and the 338Edge


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scouting trips will help you get to know the area, but unless you come very close to the season, the trip will not help you get to know where the elk are or pattern them very well. The elk on the South Cache, much like anywhere else, behave differently and move to different areas when it gets late in the year. I am glad to give advice. PM sent...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I will be up there for the spike hunt this year. Its approx one month before your hunt. I will pass on any helpful info I have.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. I will tell you I plan on taking pics and sharing my hunt. This will be my first quality elk hunt in any state. If anything I hope to get familiar with the road systems before the hunt.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

FYI a lot of the FS access closes during that hunt. Check with them as to what gates and roads close on what date.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bob,

Shoot me a PM when the fall comes. I spend a lot of time on the unit and may have some info when the time comes.


----------

